# G0477



## luvmyphx (Jan 14, 2016)

We are getting denials for code G0477 which took place of G0434.  This is the urine drug screening.  Has anyone else experienced this?  The dx is Z79.899


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 14, 2016)

If you are monitoring because the patient is on the drug the use the Z51.81 first the the Z79.899.  If youbar screening to see if drugs are in the system then use a screening Z code.


----------



## sarbiller (Jan 27, 2016)

*Denial of G0477*

I have been denied by all of my payers for this code. We use it for an Opioid dependency program. Dx code F11.20


----------



## Tgarner2016 (Jan 27, 2016)

On my end we are getting the denial from Medicare stating missing CLIA cert and Humana is just writing the entire amount off as contractual adjustment. I am so frustrated.


----------

